

Which Multiple Desktop Tool should one use on Windows 7? - nobrains

Which Multiple Desktop Tool should one use on Windows 7?<p>Sysinternals Desktops:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881<p>mdesktop:
http://code.google.com/p/mdesktop/<p>Dexpot:
http://dexpot.de/index.php?lang=en<p>Virtual Dimension:
http://virt-dimension.sourceforge.net/<p>VirtuaWin:
http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/<p>Finestra:
http://vdm.codeplex.com/
======
iKnowKungFoo
I use a couple of DisplayLink based USB-to-DVI devices to connect some large
monitors to my laptop at work. DisplayLink is partnered with the company that
makes the "Actual Multiple Monitors" software. I've not had a chance to try it
yet, but you can get a trial on their site:
<http://www.displaylink.com/support/tools.php>

